# GAME 7: Celtics vs. Pacers (3-3)



## agoo

*THE CARSLILE FAMILY THROUGH HISTORY*










Napoleon and his troops were travelling successfully toward Moscow with the intent to take over Russia. Indeed, it would have been a mighty win for the French empire, who were on quite the rally towards their goal. Then, Lt. Vladmir Carslile called a time out, and things took a turn. And the rest is history...










Claudette and Jacque leCarslile, above, were a husband and wife duo of French Pesants in preRvolution Paris. The French elite thought that all was well, until Claudette and Jacque called a timeout, and things took a turn. And the rest is history...










The English thought that all was well with their "utterly smashing" colony in America. Despite their technically illegal taxation, the British crown was unaware of things going wrong. Then on July 4, 1776, things took a turn. John Hancock and others (noteably George Carslile of Jamestown, pictured thrid from the right) took a time out and things took a turn. And the rest is history...










President Richard Nixon had some difficulty winning reelection. However, that was swiftly recified during a visit to the Watergate hotel. President Nixon thought he could get way with everything, but then Daneil T. (DeepThroat) Carslile called a timeout, and things took a turn. And the rest is history...

As for more recent Rick Carslile history, the Pacers coach has made a hobby out of calling frustrating timeouts seeming whenever the Celtics get two consecutive baskets. Thursday night's Game Six must have been something of a dream for Coach Carslile has he had 53 minutes of opportunity to call timeouts as the Celtics went to overtime to beat the Pacers 92-89.

The Pacers received 26 points from Jermaine O'Neal who shot just 6-19. O'Neal added 10 points and five blocked shots. Stephen Jackson has cooled somewhat goign for just 14 on 5-15 shooting. Jackson hit just 5-15. Reggie Miller also struggled shooting just 3-10 to go for 12 points, four boards, and two assists. Anthony Johnson was solid off the bench with 13 points on 4-6 shooting. Also proving a spark off the bench was James Jones who hit 3-4 for eight points. Dale Davis hit just 1-5 to finish with 5 points, but grabbed an impressive 14 boards. As a team, the Pacers shot just 36% and shot 15 fewer shots. However, they went 29-37 from the line, while the Celtics go just 19 trips. For comparison's sake, Jermaine O'Neal alone went to the line 18 times.

The Celtics were led by 24 from Antoine Walker who shot 2-10 in the first half, but went 9-16 in the second half and overtime while also having 11 rebounds, but eight turnovers did not help. It was a typical Walker game with him missing several layups and screwing up a three on one break (which I think aqua, Premier and I could run effectively against an NBA player), but drilled a fall away one handed three pointer to give the Celtics the win in overtime. Ricky Davis was sold off the bench with 22 points, five boards, four assists, and two steals while shooting 7-15. Davis had to lead the team in the overtime as Paul Pierce got stupid and fouled out with two techs. Pierce had 20 points on 7-12 shooting to go with 11 boards, six assists, four steals and a block. However, it was an idiot play on Jamal Tinsley that he will be remembered for in this game...and the face sling in the post game press conference. Al Jefferson was phenominal off the bench with 11 points, 14 boards, and two blocks in what was very much a nonHS-rookie effort.

The Celtics went down 10-0 early in the first quarter, but it was a dominant effort in the paint that sparked their come back and they never looked back after taking the lead. The Celtics outscored the Pacers in the paint by a 42-20 margin. In this matchup, look for more Al Jefferson in the post. Potentially, Big Al could join Walker, Pierce, Payton and the two guard dujour in the starting lineup. Of course, Rick Carslile will have Reggie, Jermaine, and the rest hyped and ready for this matchup. It promises to be a terrific matchup on Saturday between the Celtics and the Pacers in Game 7. Though it goes without saying that I'd love to see another Celtics 40 point win. But I'm willing to settle for a victory of any kind to get us up against the Pistons.


----------



## ZWW

:laugh:

Best one yet agoo. "Took a timeout"........priceless! These keep getting better and better and as a potential history major, I found it quite amusing.


----------



## whiterhino

My degrees are in government and professional politics so I found this one pretty amusing as well, good job Agoo :biggrin: 
I want a win, a win of any kind will be acceptable, as long as it is a CELTIC win :clap:


----------



## agoo

Honestly, its been a joy of mine doing these game threads this year and last season and I hope that I have three more rounds of them to do this year. Thanks for the appreciation.


----------



## TONYALLEN42

i was wondering does anyone have any superstitions for the celtics??? i know for me i have to sit in the same chair every game. :yes:


----------



## Al Jefferson

TONYALLEN42 said:


> i was wondering does anyone have any superstitions for the celtics??? i know for me i have to sit in the same chair every game. :yes:


My Pierce jersey.

AJ


----------



## aquaitious

I used to wear these lucky shorts....but then I was painting the house with them...and well there ya go. lol


----------



## ZWW

TONYALLEN42 said:


> i was wondering does anyone have any superstitions for the celtics??? i know for me i have to sit in the same chair every game. :yes:


Maybe my old Dee Brown jersey still fits? :biggrin:


----------



## PacersguyUSA

Game time, here's to a good game tonight fellas.


----------



## LX

Here we gooo woooo.


----------



## aquaitious

Playball.


----------



## LX

Pacers get the tip. 

O'Neal opens the game with a dunk, assist by Tinsley. 2-0 Pacers.

Payton makes a beautiful pass to Antoine in the post. 2-2.

Shot clock violation on Dale Davis and the Pacers.


----------



## Premier

Dale Davis had no idea that the shot clock was at two seconds as he commits the violation. Good job by the Celtics' defense.


----------



## aquaitious

Toine? Post? Layup? MADE?


----------



## Premier

Jermaine O'Neal hits his turnaround jumper from the baseline with Pierce guarding him on a switch. 

Gary Payton resonds with a fall-away.


----------



## aquaitious

That's Pauls shot. It's almost automatic.


----------



## LX

Pierce misses a straightaway 3. 

Pierce gets O'Neal in the switch and O'Neal knocks down the fall away. 4-2 Pacers.

Payton knocks down a fallaway in the lane. 4-4. 

Reggie steps behind a screen and misses a 3, and the ball goes out of bounds, Celtics ball. 

Pierce knocks down a jumper from the top of the key. 6-4 Celtics. 

Jackson gets a lucky bounce on a 3. 7-6 Pacers. 

Payton gets stuffed in the lane, ball goes out of bounds, but PAcers retain the possession.


----------



## Premier

Pierce hits the elbow jumper off the screen by Antoine Walker.

Indiana responds with a three.

Payton hits.


----------



## LX

Gary Payton for 2. 8-7 Celtics. 

West called for a blocking foul, his first. 

Tinsely drives to the basket and misses Pierce rebound, gets it up to Antoine and he's fouled going to the basket.


----------



## aquaitious

Toine and Raef first on the break. I'M LOVING IT.


----------



## Premier

aquaitious said:


> Toine? Post? Layup? MADE?


I'm in shock.


----------



## Premier

:rofl:

Pierce drives by three Indiana defenders for the layup.

Reggie Miller knocks down a shot.


----------



## Premier

Errr...

Gary Payton turns on Tinsley and blows the easy layup.

Antoine's rubbing off on him.


----------



## aquaitious

Payton misses a lay up...non contested.


----------



## LX

O'Neal picked up the foul. 

Antoine back rims the first free throw, and misses them both. 

Tinsley front rims a 3. 

Pierce gets by Tinsley and drives to the basket for 2. 10-7 Celtics. 

Jackson kicks it to Reggie in the corner for 2. 10-9 Celtics. 

Payton works Reggie into the post, but misses ths shot. 

Dale Davis knocks down a 10 foot baseline jumper. 11-10 Pacers lead. 

Walker misses a 3. 

Jackson turns it over out of bounds.


----------



## PacersguyUSA

If Anthony Johnson get floor time, we could be screwed with that pressure.


----------



## aquaitious

lol, they just called a moving screen on Antoine, the exact same screen that Indy has been getting away this whole series.


----------



## Anima

All I want is a win tonight. Is that to much to ask?


----------



## Premier

Payton gets the offensive rebound, but can't hit the jumper from 8 feet.

Antoine in the paint for two.


----------



## Premier

Wow...I've never seen Antoine run that fast with the ball.


----------



## aquaitious

We're running, not making turnovers, and playing defense.


----------



## LX

Tinsley goes baseline and makes a bad pass, Celtics ball. Pacers 3rd turnover. 

Raef front rims a 3, Payton gets the offensive rebound, and misses a leaner in the paint. 

Payton makes the steal gets it up quick to Antoine for 2. 12-11 Celtics. 

4 turnovers for the Pacers.

Jackson misses a jumper, Raef on the rebound. 

Pierce misses a 3 from the corner. 

O'Neal spins int he post, knocked away goes back out to Jackson who misses the 3. Reggie misses a jumper, Davis on the offensive rebound, and LaFrentz fouls O'Neal.


----------



## Anima

This looks like it's going tight all game. Who knows, maybe my triple overtime prediction will come true.


----------



## Premier

Pierce gets mauled by Jackson, driving toward the basket.


----------



## aquaitious

Anima said:


> This looks like it's going tight all game. Who knows, maybe my triple overtime prediction will come true.



The Celtics are running, we may be able to run away with a W too.


----------



## Anima

aquaitious said:


> We're running, not making turnovers, and playing defense.


And yet the Pacers are still up 1.


----------



## aquaitious

Al got a big applause from the crowd.

Pierce with another mid-ranger.


----------



## aquaitious

Anima said:


> And yet the Pacers are still up 1.


Come back to me in the 2nd half.  You don't blow out people in the 1st quarter.

JEFFERSON.


----------



## LX

Ricky Davis comes in for Delonte West, and Al Jefferson comes in for Raef LaFrentz. 

O'Neal makes them both. 13-12 indiana. 

Pierce drives into the lane and is fouled by Stephen Jackson. Shooting foul. 

Pierce makes them both. 14-13 Boston. 

Johnson drives into the lane for 2. 15-14 Indiana. 

Pierce knocks down the jumper. 16-15 Boston. 

Jackson makes a strong move on the baseline and gets to the rim for 2. 17-16 Indiana. 

Payton works in the post, misses the shot and Jefferson gets the putback. 

18-17 Boston timeout Indiana.


----------



## Premier

Payton literally dribbled around the basket and missed the layup.

Big Al Jefferson with the putback.


----------



## LX

O'Neal misses the shot. 

Pierce turns it over. 

Ricky makes a nice steal on the pass to O'Neal, and they call a jumpball.


----------



## aquaitious

"It's my fault. They said. It's my fault. It's my fault. It's my fault. That's the word."

Jackson.

For 500 uCash points, who does he remind you off?


----------



## Premier

Ricky stole a pass directed towards O'Neal, but the refs call a jumpball as Ricky tries to get the timeout.


----------



## Anima

I thought Raef had two fouls...


----------



## Premier

aquaitious said:


> "It's my fault. They said. It's my fault. It's my fault. It's my fault. That's the word."
> 
> Jackson.
> 
> For 500 uCash points, who does he remind you off?


The opposite of Doc Rivers?


----------



## LX

Raef and Banks are in for Payton and Walker. 

Pacers win the tip. 

lol @ Jefferson running the wrong way. O'Neal lays it down for Foster who gets 2 and the foul. 20-18 Indiana


----------



## Premier

Oh my. 

Paul Pierce with a wonderful move to get to the basket.


----------



## LX

Pierce turns it over again. 

Johnson leaves it for Foster who misses the jumper. Pierce on the rebound. And Takes it all way to the basket for 2. 20-20. 

Fred Jones goes to the basket, misses rebound Celtics and they turn it over again on the break. 

Banks called for the foul for running into the pick.


----------



## aquaitious

Premier said:


> The opposite of Doc Rivers?


Nope...who said almost the same thing 2/3 years ago.

2,000 uCash points now.


----------



## Premier

Great, great job by Banks to get fouled with 1.6 seconds left on the clock.


----------



## LX

Johnson makes both free throws 22-20 Indiana. 

Banks gets fouled hustling up the court with 1.6 seconds left. 

Pierce fires up a shot from halfcourt-area. 22-20 at the end of 1.


----------



## Premier

*Indiana Pacers STATISTICS* <table border="0" cellpadding="2" cellspacing="1" width="100%"><tbody><tr class="bg3" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td class="bg1" align="left">STARTERS</td><td class="bg1" align="right">M</td><td class="bg1" align="center">FG</td><td class="bg1" align="center">3FG</td><td class="bg1" align="center">FT</td><td class="bg1" align="righy">OR</td><td class="bg1" align="right">TR</td><td class="bg1" align="right">A</td><td class="bg1" align="right">TO</td><td class="bg1" align="right">STL</td><td class="bg1" align="right">BLK</td><td class="bg1" align="right">PF</td><td class="bg1" align="right">PTS</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">S. Jackson, SF</td><td align="right">11</td><td align="center">2-4</td><td align="center">1-2</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="righy">0</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">2</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">5</td></tr><tr class="bg3" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">J. O'Neal, PF</td><td align="right">10</td><td align="center">2-4</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="center">2-2</td><td align="righy">1</td><td align="right">3</td><td align="right">3</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">6</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">R. Miller, SG</td><td align="right">10</td><td align="center">1-3</td><td align="center">0-1</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="righy">0</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">2</td></tr><tr class="bg3" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">D. Davis, PF</td><td align="right">8</td><td align="center">1-1</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="righy">2</td><td align="right">4</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">2</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">J. Tinsley, PG</td><td align="right">8</td><td align="center">0-2</td><td align="center">0-1</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="righy">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">2</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td></tr><tr class="bg3" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td class="bg1" align="left">BENCH</td><td class="bg1" align="right">M</td><td class="bg1" align="center">FG</td><td class="bg1" align="center">3FG</td><td class="bg1" align="center">FT</td><td class="bg1" align="righy">OR</td><td class="bg1" align="right">TR</td><td class="bg1" align="right">A</td><td class="bg1" align="right">TO</td><td class="bg1" align="right">STL</td><td class="bg1" align="right">BLK</td><td class="bg1" align="right">PF</td><td class="bg1" align="right">PTS</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">A. Johnson, PG</td><td align="right">3</td><td align="center">1-1</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="center">2-2</td><td align="righy">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">4</td></tr><tr class="bg3" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">J. Foster, C</td><td align="right">3</td><td align="center">1-2</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="center">1-1</td><td align="righy">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">3</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">A. Croshere, SF</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="righy">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">2</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td></tr><tr class="bg3" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">F. Jones, SG</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="center">0-1</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="righy">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">0</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td colspan="1" align="left">S. Pollard, C</td><td colspan="12" align="center">Did Not Play</td></tr><tr class="bg3" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td colspan="1" align="left">E. Gill, SG</td><td colspan="12" align="center">Did Not Play</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td colspan="1" align="left">J. Jones, SF</td><td colspan="12" align="center">Did Not Play</td></tr><tr class="bg3" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td class="bg4" align="left">*Totals*</td><td class="bg4" align="right">
</td><td class="bg4" align="center">*8-18*</td><td class="bg4" align="center">*1-4*</td><td class="bg4" align="center">*5-5*</td><td class="bg4" align="righy">3</td><td class="bg4" align="right">9</td><td class="bg4" align="right">6</td><td class="bg4" align="right">3</td><td class="bg4" align="right">4</td><td class="bg4" align="right">0</td><td class="bg4" align="right">0</td><td class="bg4" align="right">22</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td colspan="2" class="bg4" align="left">
</td><td colspan="1" class="bg4" align="center">44.4%</td><td colspan="1" class="bg4" align="center">25.0%</td><td colspan="1" class="bg4" align="center">100.0%</td><td colspan="8" class="bg4" align="center">
</td></tr></tbody></table> <table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="100%"></table> <table border="0" cellpadding="2" cellspacing="1" width="100%"> <tbody><tr class="bg0home"><td class="bg0homefont">*Boston Celtics STATISTICS*</td></tr> </tbody> </table> <table border="0" cellpadding="2" cellspacing="1" width="100%"> <tbody><tr class="bg3" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td class="bg1" align="left">STARTERS</td><td class="bg1" align="right">M</td><td class="bg1" align="center">FG</td><td class="bg1" align="center">3FG</td><td class="bg1" align="center">FT</td><td class="bg1" align="righy">OR</td><td class="bg1" align="right">TR</td><td class="bg1" align="right">A</td><td class="bg1" align="right">TO</td><td class="bg1" align="right">STL</td><td class="bg1" align="right">BLK</td><td class="bg1" align="right">PF</td><td class="bg1" align="right">PTS</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">P. Pierce, SG</td><td align="right">11</td><td align="center">4-7</td><td align="center">0-3</td><td align="center">2-2</td><td align="righy">0</td><td align="right">4</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">3</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">10</td></tr><tr class="bg3" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">G. Payton, PG</td><td align="right">10</td><td align="center">2-5</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="righy">1</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">2</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">4</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">A. Walker, PF</td><td align="right">10</td><td align="center">2-3</td><td align="center">0-1</td><td align="center">0-2</td><td align="righy">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">4</td></tr><tr class="bg3" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">R. LaFrentz, PF</td><td align="right">9</td><td align="center">0-1</td><td align="center">0-1</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="righy">0</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">0</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">D. West, PG</td><td align="right">8</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="righy">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">0</td></tr><tr class="bg3" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td class="bg1" align="left">BENCH</td><td class="bg1" align="right">M</td><td class="bg1" align="center">FG</td><td class="bg1" align="center">3FG</td><td class="bg1" align="center">FT</td><td class="bg1" align="righy">OR</td><td class="bg1" align="right">TR</td><td class="bg1" align="right">A</td><td class="bg1" align="right">TO</td><td class="bg1" align="right">STL</td><td class="bg1" align="right">BLK</td><td class="bg1" align="right">PF</td><td class="bg1" align="right">PTS</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">R. Davis, SG</td><td align="right">3</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="righy">0</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td></tr><tr class="bg3" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">A. Jefferson, PF</td><td align="right">3</td><td align="center">1-1</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="righy">1</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">2</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">M. Banks, PG</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="righy">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">0</td></tr><tr class="bg3" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td colspan="1" align="left">M. Blount, C</td><td colspan="12" align="center">Did Not Play</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td colspan="1" align="left">K. Perkins, C</td><td colspan="12" align="center">Did Not Play</td></tr><tr class="bg3" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td colspan="1" align="left">T. Allen, SG</td><td colspan="12" align="center">Did Not Play</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td colspan="1" align="left">J. Reed, SF</td><td colspan="12" align="center">Did Not Play</td></tr><tr class="bg3" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td class="bg4" align="left">*Totals*</td><td class="bg4" align="right">
</td><td class="bg4" align="center">*9-17*</td><td class="bg4" align="center">*0-5*</td><td class="bg4" align="center">*2-4*</td><td class="bg4" align="righy">2</td><td class="bg4" align="right">8</td><td class="bg4" align="right">4</td><td class="bg4" align="right">4</td><td class="bg4" align="right">1</td><td class="bg4" align="right">0</td><td class="bg4" align="right">0</td><td class="bg4" align="right">20</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td colspan="2" class="bg4" align="left">
</td><td colspan="1" class="bg4" align="center">52.9%</td><td colspan="1" class="bg4" align="center">0.0%</td><td colspan="1" class="bg4" align="center">50.0%</td><td colspan="8" class="bg4" align="center">
</td></tr></tbody> </table>


----------



## LX

Ricky misses the shot off the screen, Foster rebound. 

Jones goes hard to the basket and is rejected by Big Al. Croshere travels after getting the rebound.


----------



## aquaitious

Omg What A Block By Al.


----------



## Premier

Jefferson with a great block on Jones. Croshere travels.


----------



## LX

<---is tired of typing already lol.


----------



## Premier

:curse:

We cannot miss shots from within two feet if we are going to win this game.


----------



## LX

*sigh*

Could we get Jefferson the ball int he post instead of Walker for a change?


----------



## aquaitious

Antoine.is.trying.to.do.to.much.


----------



## aquaitious

Wow...


----------



## LX

Heinsohn is going to have a friggin heart attack yelling at the freakin refs lol


----------



## Premier

Nobody has scored in the second quarter.

Jefferson with a steal. Up to Ricky on the break (4-2). Ricky is fouled.

Ricky involved in a scuffle with Foster and recieves a technical.


----------



## LX

What was that, that they wre chanting at the Fleet? I couldnt understand them lol


----------



## PacersguyUSA

Ricky Davis, wtf? Why's he trying to start something?


----------



## aquaitious

PacersguyUSA said:


> Ricky Davis, wtf? Why's he trying to start something?


He got fouled hard?


----------



## LX

aquaitious said:


> He got fouled hard?


Not according to the refs 

:curse:


----------



## Premier

Antoine gets rejected twice in the same possession by two different players.


----------



## LX

Come on Antoine. *sighs* Here we go again.


----------



## ZWW

Antoine Walker shouldn't be allowed to touch the ball anymore.


----------



## aquaitious

Keep the Pacers off the boards.


----------



## LX

ZWW said:


> Antoine Walker shouldn't be allowed to touch the ball anymore.


I been sayin that all series long.


----------



## Premier

Lanteri said:


> Come on Antoine. *sighs* Here we go again.


 Just as you say that, Antoine with the offensive board and the putback hook shot.


----------



## LX

Premier said:


> Just as you say that, Antoine with the offensive board and the putback hook shot.


He's still a bum. 

(Is it baiting when a Celtics fan says it? :biggrin


----------



## Premier

Lanteri said:


> (Is it baiting when a Celtics fan says it? :biggrin


I'm processing your suspension as I type.


----------



## ZWW

Lanteri said:


> I been sayin that all series long.


Most of the time, I've been cringing when Antoine gets the ball, especially on the fastbreak, because it never turns out how it should. He's an enigma. He misses shots right underneath the basket, but makes the throw-it-up-in-the-air circus shots.


----------



## aquaitious

Lanteri said:


> He's still a bum.
> 
> (Is it baiting when a Celtics fan says it? :biggrin


Not really, I think that Antoine gets motivated with it. Hence ZWW's post. 

Maybe he has a computer attached to his mind that scans these boards for negative comments about him.


----------



## LX

aquaitious said:


> Not really, I think that Antoine gets motivated with it. Hence ZWW's post.
> 
> Maybe he has a computer attached to his mind that scans these boards for negative comments about him.


If negative comments motivated him he'd be putting up 30 points on 50% shooting if he listened to me :laugh:


----------



## Truth34

*Get the bait and tackle ready*

If this pace continues, we're going fishing.

Doc is being outcoached again, they have more energy. Our crowd is dead.


----------



## aquaitious

Lanteri said:


> If negative comments motivated him he'd be putting up 30 points on 50% shooting if he listened to me :laugh:


You havn't been critical of him this whole thread... Start now.


----------



## LX

I almost died when I saw walker leading that fast break. I covered my eyes.


----------



## aquaitious

FAST BREAK LAYUP BY ANTOINE. WTF IS GOING ON HERE?  Interesting...


----------



## Premier

Lanteri said:


> He's still a bum.


Antoine steals it and drives all the way for the layup.

I think it's working. Keep it up.


----------



## LX

Go Pierce! The real team leader!

Walker you suck, you bum! :biggrin:


----------



## Premier

lol...

LaFrentz fouled Jackson with one sneaker on.


----------



## aquaitious

Raef was playing without a shoe. I was thinking "What kind of a shoe is that?" It was his sock.


----------



## LX

Premier said:


> lol...
> 
> LaFrentz fouled Jackson with one sneaker on.


I would foul him too if I had one shoe on. I'm not going to let anyone step on my foot.


----------



## Truth34

*Fleet Center, crowd suck*

So much for homecourt advantage. We used to have good crowds. They suck and so does the building.


----------



## LX

*Re: Fleet Center, crowd suck*



Truth34 said:


> So much for homecourt advantage. We used to have good crowds. They suck and so does the building.


That's a little harsh, no?


----------



## Premier

*Re: Fleet Center, crowd suck*

YES

Payton to Ricky for three. Swish.


----------



## LX

*Re: Fleet Center, crowd suck*

Rickyyyy Davisssss

(Walker stinks)


----------



## Truth34

Not really. The wine and quiche crowd doesn't get into it like the old crowds. We need a building like they have at Conseco. Leave this one to the Bruins. This is a game 7.

On an aside, Carlisle seems to call timeouts at the perfect time to try to kill momentum. The crowd needs to BRING IT.


----------



## aquaitious

Lant, can you start doing the same to Payon, the guy's starting to miss layups too now.


----------



## aquaitious

Truth34 said:


> Not really. The wine and quiche crowd doesn't get into it like the old crowds. We need a building like they have at Conseco. Leave this one to the Bruins. This is a game 7.
> 
> On an aside, Carlisle seems to call timeouts at the perfect time to try to kill momentum. The crowd needs to BRING IT.


Yea, as I've been saying all series long: As soon as the Celtics get something going and the crowd gets into it, Carlisle shuts them right down.


----------



## ZWW

Carlisle practically calls a timeout for every Celtics 2-0 run.


----------



## aquaitious

Big Papi is at the game.


----------



## LX

aquaitious said:


> Lant, can you start doing the same to Payon, the guy's starting to miss layups too now.


Gary Payton is like my favorite player, next to Pierce. He doesn't stink. Walker does though. He's a worthless piece of doo. :laugh:


----------



## Premier

*Re: Fleet Center, crowd suck*

Stephen Jackson hits a three. We're down three.


----------



## aquaitious

Jackson just pushed Pierce AFTER the foul.


----------



## LX

aquaitious said:


> Lant, can you start doing the same to Payon, the guy's starting to miss layups too now.


Now that you mention it...

How bout....wow our whole team is a bunch of worthless scrubs. Bench em all! Go Pacers! *Puts on Pacers jersey like in the movie Celtic Pride* :biggrin:


----------



## aquaitious

35-32 Pacers.

Half-time. 

Bathroom time.


----------



## LX

That has to be the lowest scoring first half of the Celtics season... 35-32 Pacers lead at halftime. Wow.


----------



## Premier

*Re: Fleet Center, crowd suck*

35-32 Halftime.

Indiana's dictating the tempo.

We're not rebounding well at the defensive end.


----------



## aquaitious

Lanteri said:


> Now that you mention it...
> 
> How bout....wow our whole team is a bunch of worthless scrubs. Bench em all! Go Pacers! *Puts on Pacers jersey like in the movie Celtic Pride* :biggrin:


*Pacers win, bbb.net bans Lant*


----------



## Premier

*Indiana Pacers STATISTICS* <table border="0" cellpadding="2" cellspacing="1" width="100%"><tbody><tr class="bg3" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td class="bg1" align="left">STARTERS</td><td class="bg1" align="right">M</td><td class="bg1" align="center">FG</td><td class="bg1" align="center">3FG</td><td class="bg1" align="center">FT</td><td class="bg1" align="righy">OR</td><td class="bg1" align="right">TR</td><td class="bg1" align="right">A</td><td class="bg1" align="right">TO</td><td class="bg1" align="right">STL</td><td class="bg1" align="right">BLK</td><td class="bg1" align="right">PF</td><td class="bg1" align="right">PTS</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">J. O'Neal, PF</td><td align="right">19</td><td align="center">3-10</td><td align="center">0-1</td><td align="center">2-2</td><td align="righy">1</td><td align="right">5</td><td align="right">4</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">8</td></tr><tr class="bg3" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">R. Miller, SG</td><td align="right">18</td><td align="center">1-4</td><td align="center">0-2</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="righy">1</td><td align="right">3</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">2</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">S. Jackson, SF</td><td align="right">16</td><td align="center">5-7</td><td align="center">3-4</td><td align="center">0-2</td><td align="righy">0</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">2</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">2</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">2</td><td align="right">13</td></tr><tr class="bg3" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">J. Tinsley, PG</td><td align="right">14</td><td align="center">0-3</td><td align="center">0-1</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="righy">0</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">2</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">0</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">D. Davis, PF</td><td align="right">13</td><td align="center">2-2</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="righy">3</td><td align="right">5</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">4</td></tr><tr class="bg3" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td class="bg1" align="left">BENCH</td><td class="bg1" align="right">M</td><td class="bg1" align="center">FG</td><td class="bg1" align="center">3FG</td><td class="bg1" align="center">FT</td><td class="bg1" align="righy">OR</td><td class="bg1" align="right">TR</td><td class="bg1" align="right">A</td><td class="bg1" align="right">TO</td><td class="bg1" align="right">STL</td><td class="bg1" align="right">BLK</td><td class="bg1" align="right">PF</td><td class="bg1" align="right">PTS</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">J. Foster, C</td><td align="right">10</td><td align="center">1-3</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="center">1-1</td><td align="righy">4</td><td align="right">9</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">3</td></tr><tr class="bg3" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">A. Johnson, PG</td><td align="right">9</td><td align="center">1-6</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="center">3-3</td><td align="righy">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">5</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">J. Jones, SF</td><td align="right">7</td><td align="center">0-1</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="righy">0</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td></tr><tr class="bg3" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">F. Jones, SG</td><td align="right">5</td><td align="center">0-2</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="righy">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">0</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">A. Croshere, SF</td><td align="right">4</td><td align="center">0-1</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="righy">1</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">2</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td></tr><tr class="bg3" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td colspan="1" align="left">S. Pollard, C</td><td colspan="12" align="center">Did Not Play</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td colspan="1" align="left">E. Gill, SG</td><td colspan="12" align="center">Did Not Play</td></tr><tr class="bg3" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td class="bg4" align="left">*Totals*</td><td class="bg4" align="right">
</td><td class="bg4" align="center">*13-39*</td><td class="bg4" align="center">*3-8*</td><td class="bg4" align="center">*6-8*</td><td class="bg4" align="righy">10</td><td class="bg4" align="right">26</td><td class="bg4" align="right">10</td><td class="bg4" align="right">5</td><td class="bg4" align="right">4</td><td class="bg4" align="right">5</td><td class="bg4" align="right">3</td><td class="bg4" align="right">35</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td colspan="2" class="bg4" align="left">
</td><td colspan="1" class="bg4" align="center">33.3%</td><td colspan="1" class="bg4" align="center">37.5%</td><td colspan="1" class="bg4" align="center">75.0%</td><td colspan="8" class="bg4" align="center">
</td></tr></tbody></table> <table border="0" cellpadding="2" cellspacing="1" width="100%"> <tbody><tr class="bg0home"><td class="bg0homefont">*Boston Celtics STATISTICS*</td></tr> </tbody> </table> <table border="0" cellpadding="2" cellspacing="1" width="100%"> <tbody><tr class="bg3" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td class="bg1" align="left">STARTERS</td><td class="bg1" align="right">M</td><td class="bg1" align="center">FG</td><td class="bg1" align="center">3FG</td><td class="bg1" align="center">FT</td><td class="bg1" align="righy">OR</td><td class="bg1" align="right">TR</td><td class="bg1" align="right">A</td><td class="bg1" align="right">TO</td><td class="bg1" align="right">STL</td><td class="bg1" align="right">BLK</td><td class="bg1" align="right">PF</td><td class="bg1" align="right">PTS</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">A. Walker, PF</td><td align="right">21</td><td align="center">4-10</td><td align="center">0-1</td><td align="center">0-2</td><td align="righy">2</td><td align="right">4</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">8</td></tr><tr class="bg3" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">R. LaFrentz, PF</td><td align="right">18</td><td align="center">0-4</td><td align="center">0-2</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="righy">0</td><td align="right">4</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">3</td><td align="right">0</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">P. Pierce, SG</td><td align="right">18</td><td align="center">5-9</td><td align="center">0-3</td><td align="center">4-4</td><td align="righy">1</td><td align="right">6</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">4</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">14</td></tr><tr class="bg3" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">G. Payton, PG</td><td align="right">16</td><td align="center">2-8</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="righy">0</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">4</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">4</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">D. West, PG</td><td align="right">8</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="righy">1</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">0</td></tr><tr class="bg3" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td class="bg1" align="left">BENCH</td><td class="bg1" align="right">M</td><td class="bg1" align="center">FG</td><td class="bg1" align="center">3FG</td><td class="bg1" align="center">FT</td><td class="bg1" align="righy">OR</td><td class="bg1" align="right">TR</td><td class="bg1" align="right">A</td><td class="bg1" align="right">TO</td><td class="bg1" align="right">STL</td><td class="bg1" align="right">BLK</td><td class="bg1" align="right">PF</td><td class="bg1" align="right">PTS</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">R. Davis, SG</td><td align="right">15</td><td align="center">1-2</td><td align="center">1-1</td><td align="center">1-2</td><td align="righy">0</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">4</td></tr><tr class="bg3" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">A. Jefferson, PF</td><td align="right">12</td><td align="center">1-5</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="righy">3</td><td align="right">5</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">2</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">M. Banks, PG</td><td align="right">7</td><td align="center">0-1</td><td align="center">0-1</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="righy">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">0</td></tr><tr class="bg3" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td colspan="1" align="left">M. Blount, C</td><td colspan="12" align="center">Did Not Play</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td colspan="1" align="left">K. Perkins, C</td><td colspan="12" align="center">Did Not Play</td></tr><tr class="bg3" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td colspan="1" align="left">T. Allen, SG</td><td colspan="12" align="center">Did Not Play</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td colspan="1" align="left">J. Reed, SF</td><td colspan="12" align="center">Did Not Play</td></tr><tr class="bg3" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td class="bg4" align="left">*Totals*</td><td class="bg4" align="right">
</td><td class="bg4" align="center">*13-39*</td><td class="bg4" align="center">*1-8*</td><td class="bg4" align="center">*5-8*</td><td class="bg4" align="righy">7</td><td class="bg4" align="right">22</td><td class="bg4" align="right">6</td><td class="bg4" align="right">5</td><td class="bg4" align="right">3</td><td class="bg4" align="right">3</td><td class="bg4" align="right">2</td><td class="bg4" align="right">32</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td colspan="2" class="bg4" align="left">
</td><td colspan="1" class="bg4" align="center">33.3%</td><td colspan="1" class="bg4" align="center">12.5%</td><td colspan="1" class="bg4" align="center">62.5%</td><td colspan="8" class="bg4" align="center">
</td></tr></tbody> </table>


----------



## aquaitious

Paul will need to cut down on his turnovers.


Is it just me or is it either Paul or Toine that have 4 or more TO's by halftime?


----------



## LX

aquaitious said:



> *Pacers win, bbb.net bans Lant*


I say Pierce needs to take over. 

*in a Jack Nicholson voice*

You want The Truth? YOU CANT HANDLE THE TRUTH!


----------



## Premier

Raef LaFrentz intercepts Tinsley's pass and Tinsley fouls him.


----------



## LX

LOL @ Tinsley's pants.


----------



## Premier

Delonte drives in from the perimeter and hits the elbow jumper.


----------



## LX

Delonte West! Where ya been Bugs Bunny!


----------



## LX

Pass the ball ANTOINE YOU BUM


----------



## Premier

LaFrentz steals Miller's pass.

Antoine gets fouled...

...and misses a three.


----------



## LX

If Walker takes another 3 I say bench him.


----------



## LX

Lanteri said:


> If Walker takes another 3 I say bench him.


I changed my mind. If he takes another shot...period, bench him.


----------



## Premier

"Jackson hits the long three"


----------



## Premier

Johnson hits a three. Down seven.


----------



## LX

Delonte! Keep shooting!


----------



## Premier

Delonte hits the floater from the free-throw line with one second on the shot clock.

Where's Marcus?


----------



## LX

GP! for 3! There we go!


----------



## Premier

Gary Payton hits the three. Down two.


----------



## Premier

As always, Rick Carlisle calls a timeout.


----------



## aquaitious

Premier said:


> Delonte hits the floater from the free-throw line with one second on the shot clock.
> 
> Where's Marcus?



Who cares? West is doing very well.


----------



## aquaitious

Jungle Is Alive.

Offensive Foul On O'neal.

Good Job Antoine.


----------



## LX

Bout time you did something right Antoine!!

(Post #1,000 by the way)


----------



## Premier

Offensive foul Jermaine O'Neal. Antoine takes the charge.


----------



## Premier

Lanteri said:


> (Post #1,000 by the way)


Congrats.

Pierce misses the layup. O'Neal with the rebound.


----------



## Premier

Stephen Jackson hits his second three.


----------



## LX

How does Tinsley get away with all that freakin bumping. Are the refs blind?


----------



## Premier

:curse:

The refs call a terrible foul on Pierce and then a technical.


----------



## aquaitious

Pierce doesn't get the call on one end, then commits a foul on the other way...and they give him a bull**** technical.


----------



## LX

It's like they said.

The Celtics are playing 5 vs. 8


----------



## aquaitious

Small ball. ew...


----------



## aquaitious

Ricky needs to get into this game offensively.


----------



## Truth34

As I said on another thread, this team is too young, too stupid.

They're moving the ball, they close to 2....and Delonte's guy is still cheating off him. Pierce dribbled out the clock and we are forced to take another bad shot. 

Then Pierce gets another tech. 

Delonte West is our best player out there right now.

The veterans are the ones with no composure.

Enjoy the summer guys.


----------



## Premier

Payton misses the three.

Antoine makes the layup. Down six.


----------



## aquaitious

Antoine cannot play Center in small ball. I'm sorry, but he just can't.


----------



## Anima

I don't want to watch and yet I can't turn away...

It seems like the Pacers lead is steadily getting bigger.


----------



## TONYALLEN42

walker with the 3, TO by the pacers


----------



## LX

*sighs*

This isn't looking good.


----------



## LX

Play some defense for pete's sake come on now this is absolutely terrible.


----------



## Truth34

*It's over*

OK, you can bring that draft thread back up now. We can also discuss whether or not we are re-signing Walker, Payton or trading Pierce.


----------



## aquaitious

Game over.


----------



## LX

So.

How bout them Red Sox?


----------



## ZWW

This is disgusting to watch. They keep getting open shots because of our laziness to guard and we can't speed up the game to save our lives; it's all just half court set basketball. 

If we don't come out scoring in the 4th, like a 4-0 or 6-0 run, the season is over I'm afraid.


----------



## LX

What leaves me shaking my head is, we can win by 30 on the road. We can in in OT on the road. We cannot at home though. What is this?


----------



## LX

Big Al!!!


----------



## LX

Wow they called a foul on Delonte for breathing.


----------



## TONYALLEN42

:no::no::no::no::no::no::no::no::no::no::no::no::no::no::no::no::no::no::no::no::no::no::no::no::no::no::no::no::no::no::no::no::no::no::no::no::no::no::no::no::no::no::no::no::no::no::no::no::no::no::no::no::no::no::no::no::no::no::no::no::no::no::no::no::no::no::no::no::no::no::no::no::no::no::no::no::no::no::no::no::no::no::no:


----------



## Premier

Game over.

Jones hits the three. Down 15.


----------



## aquaitious

Pathetic. Wide open 3s every trip down the court.


----------



## ZWW

**** this. Season over.


----------



## aquaitious

Un****ing Believeable. They Have Had At Least 8 Wide Open 3's This Quarter.


----------



## ZWW

I can't seem to turn off my television either......that's the frustrating part.


----------



## LX

Seriously are the refs blind? Tinsley gets away with so many bumps coming up the floor.


----------



## LX

Walker is blind too. Raef is standing on the perimeter wide open. And instead he throws it of bounds. Wow, just wow.


----------



## ZWW

Lanteri said:


> Seriously are the refs blind? Tinsley gets away with so many bumps coming up the floor.


Does it matter? Why don't we just use our bricks to build a new Celtics arena? God, our offense is the worst tonight.


----------



## aquaitious

:rofl:

Tommy is mad at Mike.

Tommy: "O'Neal went after Raef"
Mike: "NO HE DIDN'T TOM!"

2 minutes later.

Mike: "Down 19, what do you do?"
Tommy: "YOU TELL ME!!!"

Both shut up....


----------



## Premier

The crowd still thinks we have a chance.


----------



## LX

Cant the refs just put their freakin whistles away or something?


----------



## LX

I'm with Tommy as well in regards to Pierce. Great season by Pierce, and he tried to put the team on his shoulders in the playoffs but Walker's bum *** wouldn't allow that because he wanted to do too much himself.

Good riddens Walker. I am 90% sure that he will not be resigned after the frist round exit.


----------



## Truth34

*Walker's not coming back*

But Pierce doesn't get absolved of this loss, either.

Paul was horrible tonight, period.

The better team won the series, but Paul better grow up. With Walker gone, he needs to mature and step up. Or he'll be out, too.


----------



## LX

*Re: Walker's not coming back*

These refs are soooo lame too. The Pacers are up by 25. Stop calling ticky tack fouls and get the damn game over with. Holy crap.


----------



## ZWW

Our bench did nothing tonight. Ricky Davis wasn't involved in the offense at all. Give credit to the Pacers' D. They forced us into half court sets the entire night and we couldn't respond.


----------



## aquaitious

Hey, at least we saw Perkins block 2 shots and throw one down.

Mark Blount is warm and ready to go in. :rofl:


----------



## LX

Kick his *** Delonte!


----------



## ZWW

HEY A FIGHT!

Yes. Let's win at something tonight.


----------



## PacersguyUSA

Come on Boston, show some class.


----------



## aquaitious

Perkins is thrown out. :rofl:

These refs blow.


----------



## LX

aquaitious said:


> Perkins is thrown out. :rofl:
> 
> These refs blow.


They won't even show a replay so I could see what Perkins did :rofl:


----------



## afireinside

Sad loss for the Celtics at home.


----------



## cpt.napalm

What was the fight about? Damn I hate not having cable.


----------



## PacersguyUSA

Entertaining game.


----------



## aquaitious

PacersguyUSA said:


> Entertaining game.


For you guys, yes.


----------



## cpt.napalm

I an glad that the pacers won, they are my second team. But secretly I was hoping that the Celtics would win it this year and make it a NBA, NFL, and MLB trifecta. But if that happened I am sure that the world would spontaneously explode. So maybe it is better that they lost. Great series though.


----------



## Pacers Fan

Even though we won the series, Boston definately played great. It was a strange series with everything being unexpected. Good luck to the Celtics next year and in the future. Hopefully Boston has another good draft and can play Indiana again next year, whether it be in the first round or second.


----------



## Premier

*Indiana Pacers STATISTICS* <table border="0" cellpadding="2" cellspacing="1" width="100%"><tbody><tr class="bg3" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td class="bg1" align="left">STARTERS</td><td class="bg1" align="right">M</td><td class="bg1" align="center">FG</td><td class="bg1" align="center">3FG</td><td class="bg1" align="center">FT</td><td class="bg1" align="righy">OR</td><td class="bg1" align="right">TR</td><td class="bg1" align="right">A</td><td class="bg1" align="right">TO</td><td class="bg1" align="right">STL</td><td class="bg1" align="right">BLK</td><td class="bg1" align="right">PF</td><td class="bg1" align="right">PTS</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">S. Jackson, SF</td><td align="right">37</td><td align="center">8-13</td><td align="center">5-6</td><td align="center">3-5</td><td align="righy">0</td><td align="right">2</td><td align="right">4</td><td align="right">2</td><td align="right">5</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">2</td><td align="right">24</td></tr><tr class="bg3" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">J. O'Neal, PF</td><td align="right">36</td><td align="center">5-12</td><td align="center">0-1</td><td align="center">5-8</td><td align="righy">1</td><td align="right">7</td><td align="right">6</td><td align="right">2</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">2</td><td align="right">15</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">R. Miller, SG</td><td align="right">28</td><td align="center">2-5</td><td align="center">0-2</td><td align="center">1-1</td><td align="righy">1</td><td align="right">4</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">3</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">5</td></tr><tr class="bg3" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">J. Tinsley, PG</td><td align="right">24</td><td align="center">2-5</td><td align="center">0-1</td><td align="center">2-2</td><td align="righy">0</td><td align="right">3</td><td align="right">5</td><td align="right">2</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">3</td><td align="right">6</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">D. Davis, PF</td><td align="right">20</td><td align="center">2-2</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="righy">2</td><td align="right">4</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">2</td><td align="right">4</td></tr><tr class="bg3" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td class="bg1" align="left">BENCH</td><td class="bg1" align="right">M</td><td class="bg1" align="center">FG</td><td class="bg1" align="center">3FG</td><td class="bg1" align="center">FT</td><td class="bg1" align="righy">OR</td><td class="bg1" align="right">TR</td><td class="bg1" align="right">A</td><td class="bg1" align="right">TO</td><td class="bg1" align="right">STL</td><td class="bg1" align="right">BLK</td><td class="bg1" align="right">PF</td><td class="bg1" align="right">PTS</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">J. Foster, C</td><td align="right">27</td><td align="center">3-6</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="center">3-3</td><td align="righy">4</td><td align="right">12</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">4</td><td align="right">4</td><td align="right">9</td></tr><tr class="bg3" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">A. Johnson, PG</td><td align="right">21</td><td align="center">4-10</td><td align="center">1-1</td><td align="center">4-5</td><td align="righy">0</td><td align="right">3</td><td align="right">3</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">13</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">F. Jones, SG</td><td align="right">20</td><td align="center">5-9</td><td align="center">4-4</td><td align="center">2-2</td><td align="righy">0</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">2</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">16</td></tr><tr class="bg3" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">A. Croshere, SF</td><td align="right">12</td><td align="center">0-4</td><td align="center">0-2</td><td align="center">1-2</td><td align="righy">2</td><td align="right">3</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">2</td><td align="right">3</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">2</td><td align="right">1</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">J. Jones, SF</td><td align="right">12</td><td align="center">1-2</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="righy">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">2</td></tr><tr class="bg3" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">E. Gill, SG</td><td align="right">3</td><td align="center">0-1</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="center">2-2</td><td align="righy">0</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">2</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td colspan="1" align="left">S. Pollard, C</td><td colspan="12" align="center">Did Not Play</td></tr><tr class="bg3" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td class="bg4" align="left">*Totals*</td><td class="bg4" align="right">
</td><td class="bg4" align="center">*32-69*</td><td class="bg4" align="center">*10-17*</td><td class="bg4" align="center">*23-30*</td><td class="bg4" align="righy">10</td><td class="bg4" align="right">40</td><td class="bg4" align="right">23</td><td class="bg4" align="right">12</td><td class="bg4" align="right">11</td><td class="bg4" align="right">9</td><td class="bg4" align="right">5</td><td class="bg4" align="right">97</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td colspan="2" class="bg4" align="left">
</td><td colspan="1" class="bg4" align="center">46.4%</td><td colspan="1" class="bg4" align="center">58.8%</td><td colspan="1" class="bg4" align="center">76.7%</td><td colspan="8" class="bg4" align="center">
</td></tr></tbody></table>  <table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="100%"></table> <table border="0" cellpadding="2" cellspacing="1" width="100%"> <tbody><tr class="bg0home"><td class="bg0homefont">*Boston Celtics STATISTICS*</td></tr> </tbody> </table> <table border="0" cellpadding="2" cellspacing="1" width="100%"> <tbody><tr class="bg3" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td class="bg1" align="left">STARTERS</td><td class="bg1" align="right">M</td><td class="bg1" align="center">FG</td><td class="bg1" align="center">3FG</td><td class="bg1" align="center">FT</td><td class="bg1" align="righy">OR</td><td class="bg1" align="right">TR</td><td class="bg1" align="right">A</td><td class="bg1" align="right">TO</td><td class="bg1" align="right">STL</td><td class="bg1" align="right">BLK</td><td class="bg1" align="right">PF</td><td class="bg1" align="right">PTS</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">A. Walker, PF</td><td align="right">37</td><td align="center">8-17</td><td align="center">2-4</td><td align="center">2-4</td><td align="righy">2</td><td align="right">5</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">2</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">2</td><td align="right">3</td><td align="right">20</td></tr><tr class="bg3" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">P. Pierce, SG</td><td align="right">36</td><td align="center">6-13</td><td align="center">0-4</td><td align="center">7-7</td><td align="righy">1</td><td align="right">7</td><td align="right">3</td><td align="right">6</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">2</td><td align="right">19</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">G. Payton, PG</td><td align="right">31</td><td align="center">3-10</td><td align="center">1-2</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="righy">0</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">7</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">2</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">7</td></tr><tr class="bg3" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">R. LaFrentz, PF</td><td align="right">31</td><td align="center">0-4</td><td align="center">0-2</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="righy">1</td><td align="right">7</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">2</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">4</td><td align="right">0</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">D. West, PG</td><td align="right">27</td><td align="center">2-5</td><td align="center">0-2</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="righy">1</td><td align="right">2</td><td align="right">2</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">4</td><td align="right">4</td></tr><tr class="bg3" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td class="bg1" align="left">BENCH</td><td class="bg1" align="right">M</td><td class="bg1" align="center">FG</td><td class="bg1" align="center">3FG</td><td class="bg1" align="center">FT</td><td class="bg1" align="righy">OR</td><td class="bg1" align="right">TR</td><td class="bg1" align="right">A</td><td class="bg1" align="right">TO</td><td class="bg1" align="right">STL</td><td class="bg1" align="right">BLK</td><td class="bg1" align="right">PF</td><td class="bg1" align="right">PTS</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">R. Davis, SG</td><td align="right">31</td><td align="center">3-7</td><td align="center">1-2</td><td align="center">1-2</td><td align="righy">0</td><td align="right">2</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">2</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">8</td></tr><tr class="bg3" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">A. Jefferson, PF</td><td align="right">23</td><td align="center">3-9</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="center">1-2</td><td align="righy">4</td><td align="right">7</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">3</td><td align="right">2</td><td align="right">7</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">M. Banks, PG</td><td align="right">12</td><td align="center">0-3</td><td align="center">0-1</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="righy">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">0</td></tr><tr class="bg3" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">K. Perkins, C</td><td align="right">4</td><td align="center">1-1</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="center">1-1</td><td align="righy">1</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">2</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">3</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">T. Allen, SG</td><td align="right">4</td><td align="center">1-2</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="righy">0</td><td align="right">1</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">2</td></tr><tr class="bg3" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td align="left">J. Reed, SF</td><td align="right">4</td><td align="center">0-2</td><td align="center">0-1</td><td align="center">0-0</td><td align="righy">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td><td align="right">0</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td colspan="1" align="left">M. Blount, C</td><td colspan="12" align="center">Did Not Play</td></tr><tr class="bg3" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td class="bg4" align="left">*Totals*</td><td class="bg4" align="right">
</td><td class="bg4" align="center">*27-73*</td><td class="bg4" align="center">*4-18*</td><td class="bg4" align="center">*12-16*</td><td class="bg4" align="righy">10</td><td class="bg4" align="right">33</td><td class="bg4" align="right">14</td><td class="bg4" align="right">14</td><td class="bg4" align="right">8</td><td class="bg4" align="right">9</td><td class="bg4" align="right">8</td><td class="bg4" align="right">70</td></tr><tr class="bg2" align="right" height="17" valign="middle"><td colspan="2" class="bg4" align="left">
</td><td colspan="1" class="bg4" align="center">37.0%</td><td colspan="1" class="bg4" align="center">22.2%</td><td colspan="1" class="bg4" align="center">75.0%</td><td colspan="8" class="bg4" align="center">
</td></tr></tbody> </table>


----------



## ZWW

Statistically, Walker had an ok game, but.....well......I shouldn't open up that can of worms. (sorry Lanteri :biggrin: )


----------

